# Oneway 1224 - Need a belt



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

Does anyone know what size belt the Oneway 1224 Lathe uses and/or where to purchase one? I have searched online, but have been unsuccessful in locating one. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 3, 2015)

@NYWoodturner is that the same one you picked up? 


Jason, do you have the old belt? Most of the time, you can go to a parts house and match up belts, assuming it's a standard belt.


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @NYWoodturner is that the same one you picked up?
> 
> 
> Jason, do you have the old belt? Most of the time, you can go to a parts house and match up belts, assuming it's a standard belt.



No, I don't have the old belt....in fact, I don't have the lathe yet I am going in the morning to give it a test drive, but the guy told me they must have taken the belt off when they moved it and he was still looking for it. Just thought I would see if I could find one and figure out how much they are since I am pretty sure I'm going to buy the lathe.

Thanks,

-jason


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 3, 2015)

No - This is not the one that I have but call Oneway. They will send you one or yell you what size. 

Toll Free: 1-800-565-7288


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

@NYWoodturner Thanks, I've placed a call into OneWay, but they must have already been closed for the day, so I will try back.

Do you know if there is any issue using an adjustable link-belt (as long as I have the proper width)?

Something like this...


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2015)

Jason, Assuming it's like any other Oneway I've dealt with the belt is a multi rib belt and not a V groove. I can't find a part numebr but per their web site- 

_Motor pulleys are 2 step, and use 6 groove poly V belts_


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Colin, I've checked the online manual and searched multiple sights and can't find a part number or description of the belt. May have to wait until Oneway's office is open again to get this figured out.

-jason


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 4, 2015)

There are a couple Oneway 1224 owners here.

But I also buy my belts from a belt store online. They were 25% of the Jet factory price when it arrived it was the same brand belt.

Dave


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 4, 2015)

Update: the guy that had the lathe ended up finding the belt for it, plus a brand new spare one, so I should be set for a while. 

So, as of this morning I am now the proud owner of a barely used Oneway 1224 Lathe!

Will not get a chance to set it up until at least tomorrow, but probably will be Monday. I will take some pictures if it, the accessories, tools, and and all of the wood blanks I got with it.

Thanks,

- jason

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here are the pictures of the lathe, along with a few of the tools that I got with it (still have to get some pics of the wood blanks also).

-jason

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/IMG_1110.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/IMG_1112.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_200725.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_200752.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_200827.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_200953.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_201006.jpg


http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_201010.jpg



Oh, and did I mention that I won these at our last wood club meeting?

http://i67.Rule #2/albums/h309/tocws2002/ONEWAY%20LATHE/20150425_200808.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice grab!


----------

